# Wheeler Lake Blues.



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Me and partner Ryan fished the Cabelas KingKat tourney at Wheeler Lake Saturday in Northern Alabama. 57 teams from 16 states and we managed to get 4 th place with 119 lbs gor 5 fish. Who hoo, dragging skipjack in about 25-30 fow. Caught 10 fish for the day4 overs and rest unders. (34" slot limit allows only 2 per team over that size). We had blues of 51,40, 38,32, for our overs so we had to throw back the 38 and the 32 lbers then we had a 15,10,10,8,5 lb blues and a 4 lb channel, used 3 different rigs and all 2 accounted for some fish, Missed only 1 fish for the day and lost him halfway in on a planer boards

Some fish porn for ya.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Super! Great job! Congrats on a great tournament!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Boom! Nice work mark!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Congrats guys


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

WOW! Good job!


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Way to go gentlemen! Congratulations!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations on a great finish. Those are some impressive cats. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Salmonid said:


> Me and partner Ryan fished the Cabelas KingKat tourney at Wheeler Lake Saturday in Northern Alabama. 57 teams from 16 states and we managed to get 4 th place with 119 lbs gor 5 fish. Who hoo, dragging skipjack in about 25-30 fow. Caught 10 fish for the day4 overs and rest unders. (34" slot limit allows only 2 per team over that size). We had blues of 51,40, 38,32, for our overs so we had to throw back the 38 and the 32 lbers then we had a 15,10,10,8,5 lb blues and a 4 lb channel, used 3 different rigs and all 2 accounted for some fish, Missed only 1 fish for the day and lost him halfway in on a planer boards
> 
> Some fish porn for ya.
> View attachment 257964


Sounds typical for you/Ryan, that is "on your game" and very efficient! What was winning weight and big fish? After GLSM this Sat, what is next tourney on your schedule?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Congrats an great job as always!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Zara. After this weekend the next weekend is another Cabelas event at Old Hickory lake near Nashville then a few open weeks then outdoorsman again on April21 then Wheeler alabama following week, then Cabelas Rocky Fork then Cabelas Galipolis ohio them Cabelas in Mt Vernon Indiana. Schedule gets busy after that. Lol. Presently in 5 th place in Cabelas points after 4 tournys, we fished only 2 so far with 17 cabelas tourneys left to go ( we fishing 11 total) gonna be a long season


----------

